# Davao Specifically



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

I have a few questions that might best be answered by someone who lies there and has first person feedback specific to Daval and surrounding area. ANy expat in Davao willing to msg and answer some questions? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

I am curious as well...am looking at the area via internet and seems good


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

There's a few threads on this subject, off to the right there's a search engine for the site on the main starter thread.


----------

